# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Vanha kalusto Suomessa

## nickr

Katselin tuossa vanhoja kuviani Madeiralta, jossa käytetään paikallisliikenteessä vielä tänäänkin hyvin vanhaa kalustoa. Viime aikoina sinne on tullut muutamia uusia busseja, mutta valtaosa kalustosta on käsittääkseni vieläkin 1980- ja 90-luvuilta. Näistä kuvista heräsikin mieleeni kysymyksiä Suomessa vielä käytössä olevista vanhoista busseista.

- Missä Suomessa on tällä hetkellä vanhin käytössä oleva paikallisliikenteen bussi ja kuinka vanha se on? 
- Entäs kaukoliikenteessä, millä liikennöitsijällä on vanhin vielä käytössä oleva kaukoliikenteen bussi? 

Mitään sataprosenttista tietoa ei tarvitse laittaa jos ei ole, myös pelkät arvailut kiinnostavat, kun itsellä ei ole busseista paljoa tietoa juuri muualta kuin Tampereelta ja lähialueilta.

----------


## eemeli113

> Missä Suomessa on tällä hetkellä vanhin käytössä oleva paikallisliikenteen bussi ja kuinka vanha se on?


Tarjoan NEX-394 vahvaksi ehdokkaaksi arvailuun, auto on rekisteröity alkuvuodesta 2002 Connexille ja muutaman mutkan kautta päätynyt Vaasan paikallisliikenteeseen. Auto onkin ensimmäinen Ajokin kokoama 8700LE.

https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/kortti.php?haku=NEX-394

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vieläkö Satakunnan Liikenne ajaa Raumalla Vegoilla jotain paikkurilinjaa?

----------


## bernemi

> Vieläkö Satakunnan Liikenne ajaa Raumalla Vegoilla jotain paikkurilinjaa?


Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin Kabusit ja Scalat on vallanneet Rauman paikkurin viime vuosina.

----------


## Azzy

Porin Linjoilla on pari vm 2000 Omnilinkkiä ja yksi vm 2002 8700LE. En ole tosin ihan varma missä käytössä ne ovat nykyään, joku Omnilink ainakin pyöri palvelulinjalla viime vuoden puolella.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tarjoan NEX-394 vahvaksi ehdokkaaksi arvailuun, auto on rekisteröity alkuvuodesta 2002 Connexille ja muutaman mutkan kautta päätynyt Vaasan paikallisliikenteeseen. Auto onkin ensimmäinen Ajokin kokoama 8700LE.


Tämä voi hyvin olla samalla kuitenkin ikäänsä nähden suomen vähiten ajettu. 25.3.2020 katsastuksessa mittarilukema 474572 km. Jakissa ajoin tolla 2012 ja silloin mittarissa oli joku kakkosella alkava lukema. Ilmeisesti autoa vaivanneet lastentaudit alkaa olla voitettu kun otettu linjaliikenteeseen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## eemeli113

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Joonas Pio
> 
> 
> Vieläkö Satakunnan Liikenne ajaa Raumalla Vegoilla jotain paikkurilinjaa?
> 
> 
> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin Kabusit ja Scalat on vallanneet Rauman paikkurin viime vuosina.


Olihan Raumalla vuosikaudet käytössä 2000-malliset OmniLinkit, sen jälkeen kun Vegat ja 7000:t oli hävitetty ja ennen kun Kabusit tulivat viime kesänä. Mun käsityksen mukaan nuo Omnit on kuitenkin jo poistettu ajosta.

Korkealla kalustolla ajettavilla seutulinjoilla (esim. Olkiluodon vuorot, linja 3 jne.) saattaa näkyä joskus vanhoja Carruksia, mutta niitäkin vähenemään määrin, kun pikavuoroilta on vapautunut uudempiakin autoja sinne.




> Porin Linjoilla on pari vm 2000 Omnilinkkiä ja yksi vm 2002 8700LE. En ole tosin ihan varma missä käytössä ne ovat nykyään, joku Omnilink ainakin pyöri palvelulinjalla viime vuoden puolella.


Olin ymmärtänyt, etteivät nuo olisi enää juurikaan käytössä. Toinen niistä OmniLinkeistä onkin poistettu jo muutama vuosi sitten.

----------


## jpmast

Mahdollisia vanhuksia, mutta joku voisi kertoa näiden tilanteen ?

Savonlinjat 121
http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=XGL-205

Savonlinjat 128
http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=KIJ-854

Savonlinjat 135
http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=KIJ-774

Savonlinjat 136
http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=KIJ-764

V. Alamäki 5
https://onnikat.fi/kortti.php?haku=JEF-805

----------


## K113

> Mahdollisia vanhuksia, mutta joku voisi kertoa näiden tilanteen ?
> 
> Savonlinjat 121
> http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=XGL-205
> 
> Savonlinjat 128
> http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=KIJ-854
> 
> Savonlinjat 135
> ...


Nämä eivät käsittääkseni ole olleet ajossa moneen vuoteen, ja Traficomin julkiset ajoneuvotiedot vahvistavat tämän: mainituista Säffleistä viimeinenkin on poistunut liikenteestä viimeistään vuonna 2016.

----------


## Star 701

> Mahdollisia vanhuksia, mutta joku voisi kertoa näiden tilanteen ?
> 
> V. Alamäki 5
> https://onnikat.fi/kortti.php?haku=JEF-805


Eikä tällekkään taida olla oikein mitään käyttöä enään, aiemmin oli myytävänä, mutta nykytilannetta en tiedä. Joskus oli jonain jouluna Hailuodon linjalla tuuraamassa uudempia autoja kun kaikki muut olivat ajossa ja ei ollut linjalle laittaa mitään muutakaan autoa.

----------


## Rebiaf

https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BEI-110
Tämä Pakkalan liikenteen pikkuwiima -87 oli katsastettu vielä 2/2020, mutta nyt käytöstä poistettu. Mahtoiko kuitenkaan olla oikeasti käytössä viime vuoden aikana.

----------

